# What if the SHTF right now?



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I have thought about this a million or more times. What would you do if you found out, right this second, that the SHTF? It doesn't really matter the scenario, but that you just found out that a "major" event has happened that made you realize this was what most of us have been prepping for. 
I would, if possible, make calls or communicate somehow to certain people to get them activated.
I haven't created an SOP yet of who does what, do I need to get that going. But, if possible, some major things I would need to do are (since I am not as prepared as I should be yet):

Run to the local gunshot and grab all weapons, ammo, and items I could get.

Run to the local store/Walmart and grab as much as possible.

Run to the pharmacy and grab, grab, grab!

Visit the local lumber yard with a large (confiscated) vehicle

Library: grab a s much knowledge as possible

In time, I will have most if this ready and no runs will be needed, but in my situation currently, I am far from prepared!


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

If the SHTF right now i would first try and make a few calls to rally my family. Fill tubs/sinks with water. Avoid stores at all cost! That's where the sheeple will all be!!
Depending on the situation, we will either start the BO or BI process, though not perfected is better than no plan at all! I also am far from being ready, but if I don't have it when SHTF, we will have to do without for the time being.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

make 1 call on the radio, eliminate the access to our area by cuttin' a few trees that would block the only road in 'r out of our lil' bend......take care of the 3 problem meth heads quietly and gather needed info at the firehouse where we'll all be meetin' for those of us in the know......simple as that


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be screwed! Not as prepared as we need to be. BUT....first I'd run out to get my from school, bring him home, shelter in place with the kids and spend the rest of the day worried about my husband who didn't listen to me about planning for emergencies. Ok...I guess I need to step up my preps and hide a get-home bag in trunk of hubby's car. ;-)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would collect my family members, activate my home defense protocols, wait for my secondary group to arrive, post concealed but will armed sentry's, suit up in my tactical gear and head off to work (depending on the severity of the event) or stand by at my residence and wait out the shock & awe. And like *emilnon* said, I would avoid stores at all costs and start filling every container possible with water. I have two neighbors who only live here for a couple months each summer then head down south the rest of the year. As I have keys to their houses I may go collect their propane tanks, gas cans, canned food, etc. Both of them leave way more stuff in their houses than I ever would.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Two big purchases that I would like to make if it all went down today:

1) A water filter. I've been saving up for a nice one, but I'd have to go scoop up any filter I could find in a store right now.

2) A handgun for my scared-of-guns wife.

My biggest regret would be not cultivating relationships with people that I could trust with my family's life _before_ shit went down.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Hug my kids. Text 2 family members 'I love u, we r home n ok' in the hope texts still go through. Deep breath. Stay calm. Carry on.
Panic run to the store would be nuts for us, too far away-which is a good thing. Decide BI or BO like previous post, and carry out our plan accordingly.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Great question.

Assuming today... Also assuming that few hear about it, since most people are at work... And I am sitting at home monitoring servers, listening to news...

1) call wife, daughter and family - 5 mins. Wife is in vette today has 4 routes home (starting to take seriously thank god, she also knows both BOLs) 
2) start calling group chain - 5 mins and wait for text on which location (now have 2 we can use in group). Inform wife, have her head there.
3) assuming SUV and CTS-V running, load with 72 hr packs and transfer guns from CTS-V to SUV. - 5 mins
4) head to school to get daughter - 10 mins
5) head to a certain local store to finish any preps, yes dangerous, but on way back from school. Mostly additional canned food, ammo, and meds... If CC work max them all out, and it would more than fill the back of SUV.
6) keep constant communication with wife while loading SUV.
7) as soon as loaded head out.
8 - on way, if we have a head start, stop at another store and grab more ammo, canned food, and meds and a rental trailer to add more stuff (assuming CC works)

If EMP, i would walk 3 houses down and offer the wife (husband travels 5 days a week) my watch either in trade or to borrow their classic Mustang - it is like the Gone in 60 second movie, then i would load 2 72 hr packs and add additional water and cliff bars, plus AR, 10/22 and handgun and my neighbor whose daughter is our 2nd daughter and go after the kids.

Then head back.. Charlie (Jessie's dad would probably head to Publix which is through woods, less than 2 miles) for addition supplies with his oldest son (18 yr old) and I would use car to get wife. I know the route my wife would use to start walking and I would backtrack to her office. 

If we end up with the car, we would bug out ASAP and I would bring neighbors with us - yes multiple trips but having a running car makes it easy compared to walking or horses.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing...I'm ready. I don't need one thing--not one.
Just if my dh isn't home--try to get to communicate with him; if not able, pray for his safe return.
God has blessed me.:congrat:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I wish I was so confident JayJay! I have a long way to go


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pray more than usual.Go to store 4 miles away and buy what I can.Buy more propane and drug store items.If its a bo deal,then we'd just do best we could here or go to ocean or river if possible.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Steal water cooler jugs from work. Head home. Call DH from car and inform him. Get home and lock doors. We're prepared now to be comfortable, but I'd like to be in luxury. That's why I still have preps to buy.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

If it were really that big of a deal, would you all really worry about paying for anything? I would force Walmart to announce to all its customers to leave the store due to an emergency, have someone lock all the doors, have others in the group grab anything/everything they can, go out by the loafing docks, find a couple large vehicles and commandeer them, and then hit the road home. More than likely, others may have this same idea, so be first. And LEO will probably already have their hands full 100X over with other emergencies


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Great thread! Caught me entirely unexpectedly, so it may be a good test for me.

Duh. What first? (Assuming we do have grid electric for the moment, but it may not last long.) Well, wife and I are retired, so we are generally both at home. First thing is, have her check on the kids to make sure they get a heads-up. They are on their own and pretty well prepared. Tell 'em to buy gasoline, salt, ammo, dry foods. They are off grid and don't need a lot, except LP for the fridge. We'd give them a canner and some jars to clean the freezer out while the generator lasts. 

I'd be checking out our little town, to see if things are going nuts there or not. If not yet, then buy some stuff. Gasoline, salt matches, lighters, and fresh meat to can, and can lids. Buy all the 20 lb. LP tanks I can manage without depleting the stores too much. Get the heck outa town before anything goes bonkers there. 

If the power is already off, STAY HOME. If communications still work, set up alternate communication arrangements. 

In either case, once I am home to stay, get the canners going and empty the freezer ASAP. We have time to do that, since there is a generator to run it for a while. Stay at the canning (2 canners at once on LP stove with 500 gallon tank) until it is finished and shut off the genny. 

Fire up the solar system, tend the chickens, the gardens, and stay in touch with the neighbors and our kids. Deal with things as they come from there.

Boy! Do I ever have a lot of work to do! This makes it clear how UN-ready I am. We have the basics covered--food, water supply, heating, cooking, medical stuff, gardening in full swing, chickens laying, orchard and herb garden, enough suitable clothing to last, and we live in a very rural area. But there is SOOO much more I should have already done that it is embarrassing. There is a complete solar PV system ready to assemble, but not running. Components to run the entire house on 12 volts, but not wired up yet. A bugout trailer is being restored, but is unfinished. Workshop is cluttered with dozens of such projects in various stages. Some welding gas bottles need to be refilled, the big LP tank wants to be topped off, my pile of parts needs to be built into a wood splitter, both trucks need an oil change, the farm gas tank wants topped off, and on and on it goes. 

I know what I need to be doing now.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Lake Windsong said:


> Hug my kids. Text 2 family members 'I love u, we r home n ok' in the hope texts still go through. Deep breath. Stay calm. Carry on.
> Panic run to the store would be nuts for us, too far away-which is a good thing. Decide BI or BO like previous post, and carry out our plan accordingly.


That's it, exactly what I would do, I wouldn't go anywhere, etc.

If we still had power I might go ahead and start canning from freezer.

Every tub and container with water.

I'd call hubby and tell him to fill up vehicle and get home, oops he is home right now...

Just call some family and tell them to get here or whatever we decide.

I really would wish this could have waited on UPS to arrive with my heirloom seeds. :gaah:


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, if it was total SHTF, and it was chaos and riots and looting going on, then I would start my BO protocols. Get my arse home, if not already, and start the loading of the grand cherokee and trailer. Food, clothes, water, equipment, tools (yard tools and hand tools), BO bags, firearms, ammo, etc. Everything I could possibly fit in the grand, on my 6x12 trailer and in my brothers truck. Then get to my BO area, to the pre-scouted spot where I plan to hole up. 

I would contact family members ( if possible), but avoid contact with everyone else. I would most definitly avoid stores or cities/towns. 

Do I have everything I would like to have? Hell no, but I know that I will have to make do with what I DO have when the time comes, I have already accepted that fact.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

It really makes a difference what the exact situation is. Grid down, or not? EMP/CME event? Plague? Nuclear war? Economic crash? Depending on what exactly is happening, my reactions may be very different. 

I'm guessing that the OP was directed toward how prepared we all are for any given disaster. If so, then no, I'm not ready. I'm closer to being ready for an economic disaster than anything else, and least prepared for a nuclear war, so what is happening is important to my decisions.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd get the rest of my family here. My stepson and his wife. And now my sister-in-law now that her husband is visiting relatives in Texas. 

Then I'd cut tar paper into lengths long enough to cover the windows and use my staple gun to hold them in place. I'd fill my water bob in our bath tub. That would give us an additional 80 gallons. I'd take my shotguns out of their carrying cases and load them with ammo.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

If Im home, its fill up the bathtub, sinks, as many bottles as i can, plan to boil it all. Load all mags, put as musch crap as I can in front of windows, and pray my wife can get home. If Im at work then its FU to work, take food if I can, stop at any gas station or store that is not already overrun and buy whatever I can. If car dosnt work then its grab go bag and First Aid kit, and head home on foot. Got to go the back way to avoid the stores. Now that you bring it up I dont have any shelter in my bag. Im only 12 miles from home but my wife is 50 so she will need it. Thanks for OP to get me thinking about that. When we lost power for a week this summer I was out about 5 hours after at 3am to fill car and buy a few things, then went to work cause o yeah we were just about the only place in the county that was serving hot food. I do hope that if the SHTF it happens between 12-3 am LOL.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

You can sterilize your water bottles by putting in pure bleach slosh it around then pour it into another do the same.We fill our 10 gal. water cooler with our well water when we go on trips,it keeps water clean for at least a week.Most of our family has too much clorine in their water so we bring our own for drinking and coffee.

Don't know if its safe for everyone but we have done it for years.its what we will do to all containers we can fill up.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Not much. I'm about as ready as I can be. I have fought long and hard to get to this point.

Oh I'm sure there's a thing or two I probably would say, "wish I had aquired one of those"...

HINDSIGHT IS 20/20....Work on FORESIGHT......

Just saying.

Jimmy


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

The original point I was trying to make is that we all continue to prep at our own pace and think about what needs done. I am trying to get up every morning and think " what if it happened today?" so that motivate myself to focus on what is needed most and get it done.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Watch it all happen on the big screen!

There's not much more I could do to be ready.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I worry that it is currently and will continue to be a slower process. As the dollar declines in value, buying food will just slowly become more and more difficult, causing some to have to dip into their preps just to fill empty tummies. Forget getting a little here and a little there, the money we have won't buy it anymore. My personal opinion is that that will happen at an even faster pace when the fed starts to raise interest rates. The price of food has gone up 33%, if not more this year alone and some say by next summer it could go as high at 175% of what it is today!! Whether or not that's due to the drought in the midwest, I don't know. I think the phrase, 'control the food, and you control the people' is 100% accurate. Chavez has it down to a tee in Venezuela. People there are completely dependant on him to live. 
A nuclear bomb, the banks closing, those things are almost instant events that can be read pretty clearly. But what about riots in the streets after the election? If you live in a big city, that may trigger it for you, but if you live in rural areas would you take that as "the sign"? No offense to anybody in cities, but when people who live in rural areas see things like that on the news they think silently "Thank God it's in the cities! At least we're safe here." How long would that continue to be true? What about an outbreak of bird flu in, say, St. Louis? Would that be enough of a sign, or would it have to be some sort of global "Walking Dead" virus? Is it when we attack Syria, or Iran, (which is imminent)? Or would it have to be when the sirens go off in every town across America because a missle is actually heading our way? 
So I certainly don't have any answers to those questions, but I guess I try to live every day as if tomorrow the lights will shut off. I don't have enough, wouldn't probably have enough if I had 5 more years, but I have more than some and certainly more than I did a year ago.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The Future

We are never going to be perfictly prepaired for the future. It will always contain unknowns.

What ever happens, we will have anticipated some circumstances and missed others.

The quality of thinking prepers have allows them to anticipate a lot of things in advance and that will up the odds of their survival but all you can really do is increase your odds . You can never prepair for everything.

The one sure thing that everyone knows is coming is death. I have prepaired for that but I haven't set a date yet !


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Right now at work.... 
Get as much info to what is happening
Get ahold of wife n kids to get home 
Secure and or evacuate facility, 
Plan my escape route 
Prepare myself mentally 
Double check BOB 
Tune into radio station 
Pray I guess


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Id fill up my tank and grab a couple of large pizzas and head home. I'm decently prepared but if I don't have it yet it would probably be way too dangerous to try to get it now. Maybe if costco isn't a madhouse stop by for more beans and rice but not willing to get mowed down for food. Also try to make a liquor store run to use up the last of the cash.


----------



## teotwaki (Aug 31, 2010)

On a weekday I am about 20 miles from home via surface streets with lots of alternate routes. If I could not use the car I have my BOB and hiking boots in it. Maybe I need to keep the mountain bike locked on the rack to get home sooner.

Once home I am hunkering down.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If I thought it was safe enough to do so I would go on a buying spree to end all sprees! If not safe I would just fill everything with water and start filling magazines.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

several times in the last couple weeks Ive been in line to buy some preps and thought, we dont have the money for this. Then i think if the SHTF in a couple weeks your going to wish you had gotten this. This ever happen to any of you?


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

biobacon said:


> several times in the last couple weeks Ive been in line to buy some preps and thought, we dont have the money for this. Then i think if the SHTF in a couple weeks your going to wish you had gotten this. This ever happen to any of you?


I did when I carried a coupon around for 2 months for $190 off a generator. On the last day of my coupon I received a new coupon that lasted til the end of this month. Then I thought about elections and fuel prices and wanting to buy more luxury food items. I pass by the store everyday on my way home and with the money I would buy at dollar store since I can get much more. Needless to say, I bought the generator on my first coupon and have the second just in case.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

If its all out Nuke Warfare I guess Im going to FRY.:eyebulge: If not Ill just check on my wife and assist her at her work till they are all dead, then well go home and have a bug in party.:sssh:


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

If it all goes haywire today, I guess we'll have to make do with what we were able to stock up on. 
It would be nice if it would wait for all of us to be ready, but somehow I don't think that's going to be the case. If I'm not at home when it HTF, getting there and getting ready for any trouble that may head our way will be the number 1 priority. 
I think we are all way better off then the masses and that makes me feel good, not over confident, but good. 
I hope that by being on sites like this and listening/reading to the news other than on the MSM would give us a bit of a headstart. :sssh: But who really knows....


----------



## FutureReferenceFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I would remain calm, check my glock and put on my shoulder holster. I would try to get any information about road conditions I could pick up. If roads are passable, I would head home on a back road route and BI.

If roads are not passible, I would lock up the car, grab my BOB and head home on foot on back roads.

Unfortunately I live about 15 miles from work.

If I was already home, I would just make sure there was a constant look out and BI.

We are lucky to be stocked for about three months eating minimly at this point, but by next year we will have enough food stored away to survive the winter and early spring until the garden starts producing again.


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

I'd get on my knees and I would pray to God for protection for my loved ones and then I would grab my glock and lock down the fort.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I forgot to add one last thing that I would do as soon as we got locked down. If Internet is still working, I would like to make a Facebook post that said, I told you so. Hehe


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

ashley8072 said:


> I forgot to add one last thing that I would do as soon as we got locked down. If Internet is still working, I would like to make a Facebook post that said, I told you so. Hehe


CLASSIC ASHLEY!!! Simply classic.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

First pray that my dh makes it home safe. He works about 15 miles from home. But to make it worse he works in a grocery store. A huge one shall we say that you have to have a card to shop in.
We have talked about it and he has said I am not to leave this house if something happens. Lock the doors and have all the protection handy at all times. And of course have firewood in the house so I wouldn't have to go out to get any for a few days. 
No doubt I would get my canners out and start working on the freezers getting them worked up. Recheck all water containers and do laundry as well if possible.
And keep a low profile at all times. But would not run to town for anything unless dh called me to come a backroad with my 4X4 truck to get him. 
And keep praying at all times.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I will just do the best I can with what I have prepaired to do it with.

My wife on the other hand will be Jerry Lewis on the deck of the Titanic for a while .


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

This weekend, my wife and I hit the road up to NC for some game play.... And right before we left, I thought of this thread.... Daughter at her dad's for the weekend, but we would be in NC and SHTF.... It was just an eye opener...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

If it were to hit RIGHT NOW? That would probably be the best time for it to happen: during the week and late at night. 

I'd grab the two bags that I have ready, all of my various weapons and ammo, toss them in the car and go pick up my girlfriend, a mostly straight shot about twenty minutes away in normal traffic, probably ten at this time of night. From there, I'd hit the road to my Dad's place, which is my primary choice for BOL. If that's not possible, we'll hit the road and head away from the worst of it. Gotta stay flexible in your plans.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

If it hit right now, I would get out my bug-out book and initiate whichever plan according to the specific threat, thought out in advance with a clear, panic-free mind. 
I have found its easier to stick to a plan than coming up with one on the spot. You can base your decision making on it and to it helps prevent forgetting important steps to secure yourself in what WILL be a stressful situation. Remain flexible.


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully it's something that calls for a bug-in. I just finally got the kids to sleep.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah, but let me ask you all a quick question, cause to be honest, this weekend, I kept thinking about being 300+ miles away...

How do you all take vacations and not think of What IF??? :eyebulge:

I mean, we travel somewhat extensively during the year - either to NC, LA (NOLA), MS (Tunica, Vicksburg, Biloxi), or Vegas... typically if it is LA, MS, Vegas we are doing so by plane, and the casinos provide us with limo service anywhere we want to go... This year alone, we have gone to NC at least 12 times, LA 5 times, MS 10 times, Vegas 1 time... one 3 day weekend trips...


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

invision said:


> Yeah, but let me ask you all a quick question, cause to be honest, this weekend, I kept thinking about being 300+ miles away...
> 
> How do you all take vacations and not think of What IF??? :eyebulge:
> 
> I mean, we travel somewhat extensively during the year - either to NC, LA (NOLA), MS (Tunica, Vicksburg, Biloxi), or Vegas... typically if it is LA, MS, Vegas we are doing so by plane, and the casinos provide us with limo service anywhere we want to go... This year alone, we have gone to NC at least 12 times, LA 5 times, MS 10 times, Vegas 1 time... one 3 day weekend trips...


VACATIONS?!?!?!?!?! Who (besides you) has the money to go on that many trips? :dunno:
All of my money goes to preps & supplies. I rarely go more than 35 miles from my house these days.
Truly, if you are gone that much & that often you had better have a plan for your daughter & yourselves wherever you are.
Having preps at home while you're in vegas is no good.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

hillobeans said:


> Hopefully it's something that calls for a bug-in. I just finally got the kids to sleep.


Now that's Funny Hillobeans!!! ;-)


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

prep4life said:


> VACATIONS?!?!?!?!?! Who (besides you) has the money to go on that many trips? :dunno:
> All of my money goes to preps & supplies. I rarely go more than 35 miles from my house these days.
> Truly, if you are gone that much & that often you had better have a plan for your daughter & yourselves wherever you are.
> Having preps at home while you're in vegas is no good.


Invision worked for what he has. I know the lifestyle and to get there, you have to give up so much time: family time, personal time, friends time,etc. It takes a whole lot of 70 hour work weeks and "no weekend" work weeks to get to the level of financial security he and his wife have attained. You are correct though. If this is his lifestyle, he and his family do need to make extraordinary plans for DHTF situations when he or they travel.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

prep4life said:


> VACATIONS?!?!?!?!?! Who (besides you) has the money to go on that many trips? :dunno:
> All of my money goes to preps & supplies. I rarely go more than 35 miles from my house these days.
> Truly, if you are gone that much & that often you had better have a plan for your daughter & yourselves wherever you are.
> Having preps at home while you're in vegas is no good.


Our "trips" are 100% paid for by the casinos... Airfare, suites, limo service, all food, all entertainment, heck even the slot play that my wife does is free money, this weekend she had over $800 in free slot play and hit a 1099 MISC for $1500+, went up there with only free slot play, came home with around $2,000 - i watched the race in the suite - didn't feel like playing poker. when we are playing poker, that is only time we are spending or I should say risking our own money, and we both have had positive cash flow from poker winnings each year - mine since 2002, her since 2006. This coming weekend she is driving up and back because she has the same amount, instead of playing she will just cash it in at the cage and come home - 4 hr drive for $800 is worth it. BTW - we are both high diamond status players at Caesars Entrainment and considered semi-pro poker players on WSOP and WSP tours - that is why everything is comp'd out for us... Our daughter does travel some with us on these trips.. In NC she brings a friend and we do horseback riding, gold mining, etc together - she and friend get an adjoining suite so they get a kick out of the "high roller" experience... in Vicksburg, there is family there and around across the river in LA. These trips are primarily for making money, but also for getting away from "work"....

I wish I could stay 35 miles from home, but living in Atlanta heck my wife works more than that distance away from the house...

What about seeing family or friends that live in another state, or taking the kids on a trip?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> Invision worked for what he has. I know the lifestyle and to get there, you have to give up so much time: family time, personal time, friends time,etc. It takes a whole lot of 70 hour work weeks and "no weekend" work weeks to get to the level of financial security he and his wife have attained. You are correct though. If this is his lifestyle, he and his family do need to make extraordinary plans for DHTF situations when he or they travel.


Thanks buddy, much appreciated in regards to your comments and understanding...

As for this last trip, I had two 72 hr packs, plus water, and a case of cliff bars, plus my .40 with 100 rds of ammo, $300 in silver coin and $5,000 in gold, plus $30,000 in jewelry between my wife and I. The SUV has a locking storage are in back for the gun... Since I can't take it inside the casino/hotel.

On those where we fly, I can't take all that, except the PMs, which I do... Our line of credit at the casino would buy a new car and enough gas money to drive home, but that isn't really comforting...

I am a believer that we will see the warning signs so, I am not 100% worried, just never thought of it before,,,


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

If I am flying or travelling CONUS, I always have my sidearm (one of the big perks to being a fed). As my dad always says, a pistol is only useful to fight your way to a rifle, so when travelling, that would have to hold me over until I can get better equiped. There is definitely something comforting about having your own weapon if you have to be in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

If it all went pear shaped right now...... Would depend what was happening. The grid going down would mean we'd have to empty most of the freezers (could keep one going with solar panels) and install the solar water pump. Curse a lot because I don't have enough canning supplies and we are very low on grain and hay. 
The grain is an unexpected problem, we thought we'd have no problem refilling through the year and had only filled half the silo as it was all we had the cash for, stupid mistake. Won't happen again though, as soon as possible we'll fill it to the top even if we have to sell some stuff to do it.
If possible trade the neighbour fresh meat/vegies for use of a few acres of extra pasture to take the pressure off this place. 
If things were really bad I doubt I'd ever see my youngest daughter again, she's too far away and not prepping. So I'd have to deal with that grief. 

On the subject of being away from home when the SHTF. I think about it every second we are away, a shopping trip here is 30 miles one way and I hate being that far from the farm. We have two families here so try to have someone at home all the time, if some of us can't make it back quickly the others can keep things running. Being any further away than that really makes my skin crawl though. 30 miles we can walk without too much trouble (we both have disabilites) if we take our time, trips into the city are another thing again. We don't do it often (once a year maybe) but I hate it. We'd pobably make it home from Canberra ok, it would take time but it's not that far and gets rural pretty quickly. Sydney scares me much, much more, all the reasons that make living where we do pretty safe from the zombies will also make it much harder to get home. The size of the burbs, too many people for miles in every direction. The topography, between here and Sydney, there are ranges and plenty of rocky, deep untraversable gullies, if the bridges were blocked (and I think that would be a given) it would be really hard work to travel. There is a chance we could get home but it would take weeks if not months.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, Original Poster!
Maybe I misunderstood your thread here- No, I re-read it again now..
It sounds like you intend to go on a looting spree, just the sort of thing I hope I don't have to cope with around my parts...
I DO admire that you're poised to act quickly,though.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Who knows for sure, but I don't expect the collapse to be so sudden that most of us who are ever vigilant in looking for the triggers, can't put the finishing touches on our preps...I would fill my 55 gallon water barrels, move more of the needed supplies into the "safe" room and batten down the hatches. Both my wife and I work within 1/2 mile from where we live, so we'll get home..


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well.... I guess I'd put on a pot of coffee, Open the cabin door so I could see the gate. move the Ak a bit closer. move out on the porch with cuppa.. Wake Molly the duck killer up and tell her the SHTF and to stay awake. When the LoTM rolled in I'd lock the gate, pull the steel cable across the drive and lock it....

See what Mom's fixing for dinner. But sometime after that I guess I'd head down to the road just to see what's going on.*


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I have thought about this a million or more times. What would you do if you found out, right this second, that the SHTF? It doesn't really matter the scenario, but that you just found out that a "major" event has happened that made you realize this was what most of us have been prepping for.
> I would, if possible, make calls or communicate somehow to certain people to get them activated.
> *I haven't created an SOP *yet of who does what, do I need to get that going. But, if possible, *some major things I would need to do are (since I am not as prepared as I should be *yet):
> 
> ...





pawpaw said:


> Wow, Original Poster!
> Maybe I misunderstood your thread here- No, I re-read it again now..
> It sounds like you intend to go on a looting spree, just the sort of thing I hope I don't have to cope with around my parts...
> I DO admire that you're poised to act quickly,though.


Yeah... I missed that also. It's kind of weird to know the core of a prep plan is looting. I don't know of any gun shop owners, at least here in Texas, who don't have a handgun strapped to their side and at least two shotguns within reach. Plus every customer in the shop will be packing - because that's just what we do in these parts. The gun shop stop should be interesting.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> Wow, Original Poster!
> Maybe I misunderstood your thread here- No, I re-read it again now..
> It sounds like you intend to go on a looting spree, just the sort of thing I hope I don't have to cope with around my parts...
> I DO admire that you're poised to act quickly,though.


I really don't plan on a looting spree, but then again, if it happened too soon and there are things I still need, I will try to procure them legally.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Country Living said:


> Yeah... I missed that also. It's kind of weird to know the core of a prep plan is looting. I don't know of any gun shop owners, at least here in Texas, who don't have a handgun strapped to their side and at least two shotguns within reach. Plus every customer in the shop will be packing - because that's just what we do in these parts. The gun shop stop should be interesting.


I am friends with the local gun shop owner as well as with the local pharmacy owner. I really did not mean for it to come across as a looter and I understand anyone's angst about such a thing. I would plop down whatever money would be needed and then offer certain people I have not spoken with yet the availability to join us at our BOL


----------



## stephengrem (Oct 18, 2012)

Right now I would be Screwed ROYALLY. I have Zero cash and basic camping gear. As for weapons all I have are airsoft guns ( I can bluff really well so they aren't totally useless plus most people in the rich suburbs that I live in are total P****'s). For food I have cup of noodles. 
But when I'm older I'll have a sailboat and I can develop a mobile survival plan.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW what a lot of great posts and some great ideas too. I need more water barrels and collection systems.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Gather Family quickly...Pray...Brew more Beer...Lock and Load...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Startingout-Blair said:


> I am friends with the local gun shop owner as well as with the local pharmacy owner. I really did not mean for it to come across as a looter and I understand anyone's angst about such a thing. I would plop down whatever money would be needed and then offer certain people I have not spoken with yet the availability to join us at our BOL


Let's tweak your to-do list.
Library (and other resources): Learn as much as you can about being prepared. We plan for the result of the event instead of what caused the event. (1) the grid is down, (2) the food supply chain is broken, (3) some type of contagion exists where we do not want physical contact with anyone on the outside. Never get into a situation where you're panic buying. That's just foolish. Get prepared. Stay prepared.

Food: Make a list of the food you eat today and, from that list, expand into medium and long-term storage.

Make sure you have at least one year's worth of life-sustaining prescription meds on hand (insulin, thyroid meds, blood pressure, etc) where possible.

Make a list of things you would need from the pharmacy (non-prescription) including, but not limited to, antibiotic ointment, Band-Aids, bandages, diarrhea meds, antihistamines, aspirin, vitamins, etc. Take a pad and pencil and walk up and down every aisle in the pharmacy and write down what you would need to have at home during and after an event. Pay attention to expiration dates (although there seems to be a lot of wiggle room there).
Guns and ammo. Stock lots of ammo for your favorite rifle and handgun. Worry about the other guns later when you have more money.

I'm not sure what you would get at the lumber yard; but, since it was on your list, make a list and work those items into your budget.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Country Living said:


> At least you have a to-do list.
> Library (and other resources): Learn as much as you can about being prepared. We plan for the result of the event instead of what caused the event. (1) the grid is down, (2) the food supply chain is broken, (3) some type of contagion exists where we do not want physical contact with anyone on the outside. Never get into a situation where you're panic buying. That's just foolish. Get prepared. Stay prepared.
> 
> Food: Make a list of the food you eat today and, from that list, expand into medium and long-term storage.
> ...


Lumber yard: I was thinking that obtaining a large selection of various already cut lumber would come into future use, since most of us do not have a personal sawmill available now or in the foreseeable future.

Uses: raised garden beds, building new bunks for unprepared "visitors" that become permanent members of the group, new quarter (living, sleeping, etc) for the same "visitors, building fighting positions for just in case scenarios, etc.


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, I'm new here. I'll find the intro section in a minute and introduce myself.

I'm not very well prepared right now. If it happens, I'll grab mine and my son's BOBs, my rifle and pistol, scrape all non perishables into the waiting rubber maid box I keep on hand just for this scenario, and do my absolute best to get to my parents house 4 hours away. Where we, as a family, began stocking some preps nearly ten years ago. Along the way I'll spread load the grub. I have several alternate routes mapped, along with ATV dealerships and horse ranches along the way, plus our two bicycles. I'll steal a horse or dirt bike if I have to, but I don't think I will. The biggest natural obstacle I see is the Mississippi river. If the bridges are down, I have no idea how I'm going to get across, and I imagine there will be others, possibly hostile, in the same situation.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Howdy.

What if it was right now?
Check my battery supply,check to see if the car and my Jerry cans were topped off.write a bad check at the Golden Gallon and top off my canned food supply and gas if the power is still on.break out the SWR for news and string my 4" bucket for well duty.load some guns and put them in easy reach in every room,fill my water cans and tub and every bucket I can find, quick check my wood supply and hunker down.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Get family/kiddos home asap if they are not already home. Lock down and brace ourselves. Fill eveything possible with water, bath tub, sinks, bottles, pots, my saved up gatorade dottles.(of its still functioning at the faucet). Set up a rotation for exterior security. Use the walkie takies if no cell phones. Make sure everybody knows their duties (cook, clothes washer, wood keeper, hunter, gatherer). Would be utilizing the paper plates and cups till things got situated a bit more. Less to do and can be used to fuel fire.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The problem is that you all are assuming that the SHTF will be a single event at a distinct time.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

kejmack said:


> The problem is that you all are assuming that the SHTF will be a single event at a distinct time.


I kinda thought the thread meant if something big happened. That'd be the only way the S could HTF "right now"...
I'm with ya, Kejmack! The S has already HTF, it's just that the fan in on Low. I was responding on what to do if it suddenly flipped up to High! Lol!


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

1 put on a pot of coffee
2 take hot shower

I will then be in a proper state of mind to deal with the end of the world.
3 Fill the tubs
4 load mags

this is assuming my children are home with me as they are right now other wise go get them 1st
wait for wife she works on a military base that would most likely be shut down.

get with neighbors and block street (live on short dead end street) organize watch.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

kejmack said:


> The problem is that you all are assuming that the SHTF will be a single event at a distinct time.


Generally there will only be a few things that would instantly plunge us into SHTF. EMP (with or without nuclear detonation), massive sudden earthquakes, super-volcano eruption, and possibly unwarned asteroid impact or ET invasion. Most of the other SHTF scenarios are a progressive sort of situation, which will happen in waves and should afford some (however small) time for last minute preps. My belief is that you should have yourself prepared as though there will be no last minute "supply runs" so that if you are able to make a last dash, its a bonus run rather than a necessity. I admit that I am not even close to that ideal, but working daily towards it.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

this one got me thinking. if it were a sudden and total collapse on a national (world even) level, right now id be forced to load up the truck and try to make my way back to nor cal and get my kids. not a very smart plan, so now im getting maps together and making a list of supplies so that ill have several routes and lots of ammo, water, fuel, and food, as well as integrating it all into a system that works together, and can be rapidly loaded.

even with the best of planning tho, i know it would be very difficult to make to cali in such a situation.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Get right with God because my blood pressure meds are going to run out in about 20 days.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Generally there will only be a few things that would instantly plunge us into SHTF. EMP (with or without nuclear detonation), massive sudden earthquakes, super-volcano eruption, and possibly unwarned asteroid impact or ET invasion. Most of the other SHTF scenarios are a progressive sort of situation, which will happen in waves and should afford some (however small) time for last minute preps. My belief is that you should have yourself prepared as though there will be no last minute "supply runs" so that if you are able to make a last dash, its a bonus run rather than a necessity. I admit that I am not even close to that ideal, but working daily towards it.


Be aware that the last dash, considering the scenarios that you mentioned above, will be cash deals only! No electricity!

I'll throw out the ET invasion idea. They are already walking among us!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

They are already walking among us? You just have to stop listening to Alex Jones!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Generally there will only be a few things that would instantly plunge us into SHTF. EMP (with or without nuclear detonation), massive sudden earthquakes, super-volcano eruption, and possibly unwarned asteroid impact or ET invasion. Most of the other SHTF scenarios are a progressive sort of situation, which will happen in waves and should afford some (however small) time for last minute preps. My belief is that you should have yourself prepared as though there will be no last minute "supply runs" so that if you are able to make a last dash, its a bonus run rather than a necessity. I admit that I am not even close to that ideal, but working daily towards it.


The Great Depression had Black Friday ( I think it was, or something like that). Financial collapse is long term dive, which has started already, but at some point, it can dive to the bottom in one day, explosively


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

kejmack said:


> The problem is that you all are assuming that the SHTF will be a single event at a distinct time.


Yeah, sometimes I think I need to have my husband sub for me on my 'errands day' - the day I go to town to the grocery store, fill the tank, run other errands that all cost increasing amounts of $. Maybe then he'd finally realize that the frog is already boiling...


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

emilnon said:


> I kinda thought the thread meant if something big happened. That'd be the only way the S could HTF "right now"...
> I'm with ya, Kejmack! The S has already HTF, it's just that the fan in on Low. I was responding on what to do if it suddenly flipped up to High! Lol!


I agree. I think the shit fit the fan a while ago and is piling up as we type.


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

I didn't mean to come off as getting on to you. I was just saying that we don't have the money nor the time to go on vacations.
As far as going to see the rest of the family, we do that about 3 times a year. I love to go visit them but I hate being so far from home.
It sounds like you're aware of things and are as prepped as you can be while in the casinos. Have fun.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

oif_ghost_tod said:


> Generally there will only be a few things that would instantly plunge us into SHTF. EMP (with or without nuclear detonation), massive sudden earthquakes, super-volcano eruption, and possibly unwarned asteroid impact or ET invasion. Most of the other SHTF scenarios are a progressive sort of situation, which will happen in waves and should afford some (however small) time for last minute preps. My belief is that you should have yourself prepared as though there will be no last minute "supply runs" so that if you are able to make a last dash, its a bonus run rather than a necessity. I admit that I am not even close to that ideal, but working daily towards it.


I'd add a rampaging viral infection. It doesn't have to be as dramatic as "I, Legend" and Zom-pires, (zombie-vampires lol) but imagine swine flue, avian flu, drug resistant TB, HIV... anything in that category but all of a sudden magnitudes of order WORSE because the wrong guy got on an airplane...

yeah they are movies, but 12 Monkeys and Outbreak are not impossible. The flu epidemic of 1918 occurred and according to wiki killed between 20-50 million. That's when it took weeks to cross the ocean, not hours.

And we've got people WALKING across our borders with drug resistant TB every day!

Good times...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

db2469 said:


> They are already walking among us? You just have to stop listening to Alex Jones!


You can look at Marilyn Manson and Lady Gaga and NOT assume that aliens are among us? Haha!


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm...What would I do if SHTF right this minute? Probably visit a strip joint just to annoy Emilnon, then go back home, put my head between my legs and kiss my rear end goodbye. I have only about 30 days of food, about 12 gal of water, a .40-cal Glock with about 200 rounds of ammo, a couple of basic 1st aid kits, some rubbing alcohol and some peroxide, some basic digging tools (a shovel and a pick), some gloves, a pair of walkie-talkies (but no one to communicate with) and an emergency SWR, enough TP to last me probably about 6 months, quite a few AA and AAA batteries, 8 spare D-size batteries, a couple of flashlights, a multi-tool (with no means yet of sharpening it), some basic tools (like a hammer and some screwdrivers) and that's really about it at this point in time.

Sure, I've got some skills, such as first aid, industrial technology and information technology degrees, and basic camping/wilderness survival skills, but nothing at this point that'll make me terribly attractive to a prepper/survivalist group to want to take me in.

Fortunately, I've recently gotten out of credit card debt (thank God!), but although I'm whittling down my student loan, it's going to be over a solid year yet before I can finally kick Sallie Mae out of my apartment.

Depending on just what happened, I don't think I could bug out; I've got nowhere to go, really, and if it's EMP, my car wouldn't start anyway. And even if it did, it's a 4-dr compact; it simply doesn't have a whole lot of cargo space. So I'd almost HAVE to bug in. I live by myself in a single-bedroom apartment, and frankly, I think some of my neighbors are just the kind of schmucks who'd try to steal my preps when SHTF if they knew I had them. I've got no realistic way of guarding them 24/7.

Hell, I'm just not ready at this point, and given my location, my situation, and my almost non-existent options, I don't know just how much more ready I'll EVER be. But I just don't know where to go from here except to keep on adding to my preps, and PRAY that the SHTF scenario isn't too severe or too long. The more I prep, the less likely I'll be to have to go to some FEMA camp somewhere (and possibly never be seen or heard from again) or my local equivalent of the Superdome.

You know, something just occurred to me; I've got a small crapton of books. I suppose if worse comes to worse, I _could_ start my own library. I'll just have to focus on getting some more books that people are going to want to borrow post-SHTF.


----------



## emilnon (May 8, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> Hmmm...What would I do if SHTF right this minute? Probably visit a strip joint just to annoy Emilnon.


Gee, I'm flattered that you'd think of me when the world as we know it ends. Sorry, though, but I must say I'm not gonna return that favor


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

If it htf right now i would exhale a big sigh of relief!! The world isn't right and I'm ready for a change. Plus I could tell all the doubters "Told ya bitches". Plans are in place and I will do the best I can do with what I got.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

radio477 said:


> If it htf right now i would exhale a big sigh of relief!! The world isn't right and I'm ready for a change. Plus I could tell all the doubters "Told ya bitches". Plans are in place and I will do the best I can do with what I got.


100% agree. SHTF is an unfortunate but necessary step in human evolution. Personally, I think it best to think of 'it' as inevitable rather than just possible. Makes us more disciplined, having that mindset might give you the extra boost of energy to finish that safe room, or to put up more food and water, to throw that extra tp or duct tape in the cart.
Most people need to be warned or see it on TV for that 'oh crap!' moment which motivates us to prepare for disaster. Do more now, just in case some of our more paranoid colleagues are right. If you hope for the best while preparing for the worst, you can live rather comfortably between those, IMHO.
*End motivational speech*


----------



## Zonation (May 4, 2012)

Everyone get ready. The S is going to hit the fan very soon. After tonight's debate, it looks like we will see total tyranny soon. Even though I don't like Romney, Obama is the true NwO. Puppet.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

How so? What are your thoughts on this?


----------

